# Recon Instruments HUD goggles



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

bring the price down to $200 and i'd definitely be interested.


----------



## digitaltree515 (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm sure the price will drop a bit a few months after their release. And they're not scheduled to release until Fall, 2010 anyway, so that may just be an estimate for now.


----------



## digitaltree515 (Jan 6, 2009)

It looks like the info will be displayed in a small subsection on in the bottom corner of the goggles. And they say there's a "virtual image", which I'm not quite sure what it will be but should be some sort of vision enhancement. It would definitely be nice if they added some night vision enhancement, so long as it's binocular. I've driven before with monocular night vision and the complete lack of depth perception isn't something I'd want to try while snowboarding!


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Looks like a decent idea so long as you can still see where you are going. 

For night riding this year I am trying one of those head lamps that has the bright LED lights on them. Here is the one I will be using; says it shoots out to 80 meters...

BLACK DIAMOND Icon Headlamp - Eastern Mountain Sports


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Still waiting for a full vision HUD with touchscreen on the outside with an interface to a smart phone. iPhone in your goggles.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

this sounds like a bust to me. none of those features sound that useful. nightvision would be cool. a camera would also be cool.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I will suggest from motorcycling experience that you will need a light at LEAST as powerful as a scooter headlight to snowboard with at night if the slope isn't lit up. Any lamp that fits on your head powered by a tiny battery won't cut it (unless they are hella bright, hella expensive LEDs).



cubllsu8338 said:


> Looks like a decent idea so long as you can still see where you are going.
> 
> For night riding this year I am trying one of those head lamps that has the bright LED lights on them. Here is the one I will be using; says it shoots out to 80 meters...
> 
> BLACK DIAMOND Icon Headlamp - Eastern Mountain Sports


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

I don't think this will fly. The thing I'd worry most about is wiping out and wrecking the HUD, making these the most expensive goggles ever.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Tarzanman said:


> I will suggest from motorcycling experience that you will need a light at LEAST as powerful as a scooter headlight to snowboard with at night if the slope isn't lit up. Any lamp that fits on your head powered by a tiny battery won't cut it (unless they are hella bright, hella expensive LEDs).


It shoots 80 meters and in the store with the lights on you can clearly see it shining across the store. Seems like it will work well and if I really wanted to drop some cash they have ones that are as bright as a car headlight and shoot 200 meters but they are like $400. For $50 I'll try these and if they don't work well I have a headlamp that I can wear for other activities.

Also what does motorcycle experience have to do with riding on snow at night?


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

I agree. Plus, the lenses better be sick. I can see it now....a $350 pair of goggles that fog over. Haha!


----------



## newbie2009 (Apr 8, 2009)

SnoRidr said:


> I agree. Plus, the lenses better be sick. I can see it now....a $350 pair of goggles that fog over. Haha!



lol nice!

Seriously for $350.00 these goggles better let me see through the snow bunnies winter gear


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

pythagorous said:


> this sounds like a bust to me. none of those features sound that useful. nightvision would be cool. a camera would also be cool.


i agree. i understand that my expereince differs from the experience of others but i don't see any benefit in having any of that information in front of my face at the cost of the distraction.

alasdair


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

I can't think of anything I'd want to see on a HUD that I wouldn't be stopping to take a peak at anyway, compass and GPS for example. Changing settings on a HUD (setting way points, etc.) would be a lot harder to do while riding, compared to siting in a car seat or airplane cockpit because you whole body is involved with maintaining system balance. 

HUD seems more applicable to mechanical system issues needing to be continually monitored, such as RPM, Oil Pressure, Fuel, Speed, Altitude, Weapons Systems. 

What do you need to see while you're riding other than a fog free lens? Calorie Consumption rate, VO2, Heart Rate, Blood Alcohol Level, Woodie Alert?


----------



## digitaltree515 (Jan 6, 2009)

I don't know, I think that a majority of us just haven't found a use or need for goggle HUDs because they're not available and will be expensive when they are. But I'm sure that once it comes out, people will get ahold of them, make intuitive changes, and before you know it it'll be something that's very useful. I'm just happy to see it starting to come around!


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

The best suggested uses so far don't have anything to do with HUD, ie: night vision. Thermal imaging like FLIR in a light weight goggle would be excellent for search and rescue.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

cubllsu8338 said:


> It shoots 80 meters and in the store with the lights on you can clearly see it shining across the store. Seems like it will work well and if I really wanted to drop some cash they have ones that are as bright as a car headlight and shoot 200 meters but they are like $400. For $50 I'll try these and if they don't work well I have a headlamp that I can wear for other activities.
> 
> Also what does motorcycle experience have to do with riding on snow at night?


It means that I have experience zipping around at night at high speeds with single filament light sources, and know a little bit about what lights will work, and which ones are liable to run you into a tree on the side of the road on account of being so dim.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Tarzanman said:


> It means that I have experience zipping around at night at high speeds with single filament light sources, and know a little bit about what lights will work, and which ones are liable to run you into a tree on the side of the road on account of being so dim.


I also ride motorcycles and have been for longer than I have been able to drive a car. Still don't see how you are comparing a headlight for a motorcycle that goes well over 100 mph and some LED lights that will be used for snowboarding. Huge difference in the headlight/lamp designs, the use for them and the speed at which both objects are traveling. I understand that a single LED bulb that shoots five feet isn't going to work which is why I got one that clearly shoots 80 meters. Yes, on a motorcycle if you can only see 80 meters when traveling over 100 mph you are in trouble. I don't know about you but, my snowboards do not travel nearly as fast as my CBR so I don't need to see as far.

For simple argument sake, lets say I am traveling at 15 mph, which is about 6.5 meters per second. Now if I have a 80 meters of visible light ahead of me that would give me about 12.5 seconds until I get to that 80 meters. I hope my reaction time is good enough that in those twelve seconds I can move out of the way of whatever object might be in my path.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

As far as the two wheeled comparison is concerned I'd be much more likely to compare to night riding on a mountain bike. A 3 watt LED like the one shown would be passable for emergency situations but if you plan to do any kind of serious riding you'll want something more like this (http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/16631-225_NITMD7-2-Accessories-35-Lights/NiteRider-MiNewt.X2-Dual-LED-Li-Ion-Bike-Lights.htm) with a lot more flood capability. I don't see the comparison to riding a motorcycle any more than a car. 300 wonkin lumens!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Cool stuff...but what is the point? I can find my friends with a much less expensive walkie talkie. 40 $
My watch already has altimeter barometer and compass, I don't need that data unde my eyes constantly. Night vision? Really? How many times you ride at night again? The trail map? I have it in my pocket for free, how long does it take you to get familiar with a resort trail map?

How much painful will be to smash those instead of a regular pair of (already expensive) goggles? 
I don't know, I ride to "get away" form all of it..not to be online also when I'm carving...

I'll pass.



digitaltree515 said:


> So, it looks like Recon Instruments is going to release snow goggles next year with a heads up display, starting around $350. I will so buy them, as long as the display info is actually somewhat useful.
> 
> Ski goggle technology leaps forward with a head-up display | DVICE


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

for $350 they better have a built in pussy magnet


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Grizz said:


> I can't think of anything I'd want to see on a HUD that I wouldn't be stopping to take a peak at anyway, compass and GPS for example. Changing settings on a HUD (setting way points, etc.) would be a lot harder to do while riding, compared to siting in a car seat or airplane cockpit because you whole body is involved with maintaining system balance.
> 
> HUD seems more applicable to mechanical system issues needing to be continually monitored, such as RPM, Oil Pressure, Fuel, Speed, Altitude, Weapons Systems.
> 
> What do you need to see while you're riding other than a fog free lens? Calorie Consumption rate, VO2, Heart Rate, Blood Alcohol Level, Woodie Alert?


Seriously. I could see it now. Here you are fiddling with your HUD settings on a gentle section of the slope. You're not paying attention, end up catching an edge, face plant, bash your $350 googles and then serious butthurt ensues!


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

cubllsu8338 said:


> I also ride motorcycles and have been for longer than I have been able to drive a car. Still don't see how you are comparing a headlight for a motorcycle that goes well over 100 mph and some LED lights that will be used for snowboarding. Huge difference in the headlight/lamp designs, the use for them and the speed at which both objects are traveling. I understand that a single LED bulb that shoots five feet isn't going to work which is why I got one that clearly shoots 80 meters. Yes, on a motorcycle if you can only see 80 meters when traveling over 100 mph you are in trouble. I don't know about you but, my snowboards do not travel nearly as fast as my CBR so I don't need to see as far.
> 
> For simple argument sake, lets say I am traveling at 15 mph, which is about 6.5 meters per second. Now if I have a 80 meters of visible light ahead of me that would give me about 12.5 seconds until I get to that 80 meters. I hope my reaction time is good enough that in those twelve seconds I can move out of the way of whatever object might be in my path.


The question was "what does motorcycle experience have to do with riding on snow at night?

I've ridden many bikes with all sorts of headlights, from factory set-ups on strett bikes to PIAA aftermarket lamps on barely-legal track bikes.

My point is/was that I have seen enough good and bad headlights to have a fairly good idea of what will/won't work for sliding down a mountain in the dark (where you have to see well enough to avoid obstacles, as you do on a bike).

This experience comes from having ridden this bikes. THAT is what motorcycle experience has to do with the topic at hand.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

For $350 they better be able to survive the first battalion of WWIII....... or a bomb.


----------



## samson smith (Jul 16, 2011)

Glade Ripper said:


> It shoots 80 meters and in the store with the lights on you can clearly see it shining across the store. Seems like it will work well and if I really wanted to drop some cash they have ones that are as bright as a car headlight and shoot 200 meters but they are like $400. For $50 I'll try these and if they don't work well I have a headlamp that I can wear for other activities.
> 
> Also what does motorcycle experience have to do with riding on snow at night?


Very nice!! Snowboard goggles are so nice when you riding motorcycle at night.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

victoria stiles said:


> There are many good goggles which are specialized for night use.


You mean any goggle that you can put yellow or clear lenses in? Which is pretty much every pair of goggles?


----------

